# Shampoo recommendations



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi







Lucy's been matting a bit around her neck lately, and I need a new shampoo/conditioner anyways, so I thought I'd get your recommendations!! I'll go with mat-helping, whitening, tearless, whatever. What works for you? Thanks


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay, I have now tried 4 different products on Lacey and I like a product by E-Z Groom the best. I have tried Petsilk, Biolage and Bless the Beast. The E-Z Groom doesn't seem to be a very popular product. My breeder recommended it to me and so far it is what I like best. I have found that I love the conditioner - Silky Almond Conditioner. I use the Crystal White Shampoo when Lacey needs it. I use the Luxury Shampoo and the Silky Almond Shampoo. I like them both. My breeder told me she does not like the Petsilk products - she feels that they leave a residue. I just tried the Whitening Shampoo by Petsilk and it did do a good job, but not better than the whitening shampoo by E-Z Groom. So I am going to stick with the E-Z Groom products.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks







Do you have a website for it by any chance?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Just go to:
ez-groom.com

So far they are the products I like the best. I have heard the purepaws is good but the past few days I haven't been able to get on their website. I do know that you have to order $25.00 or more from E-Z Groom but that isn't to hard for me. 

Has anyone tried the Purepaws products? Don't want to buy anymore products unless someone really, really likes it.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

the Boom has a selection of shampoo...


I have the groomax whitening shampoo and conditioner...

I have a puppy shampoo I use

and I have an oatmeal shampoo I use...

During the winter he gets washed mostly with the oatmeal shampoo to keep him from drying out... he gets the whitening about every 4th wash. I use the puppy shampoo on his face still bc he's a real pain about washing his face.

The Groommax seems to do a really good job









Also I have a spray on conditioner that I use mostly when I'm drying him and between baths for brushing.. it repels pee, poo, and dirt. If you want the name of it let me know....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I always use a shampoo followed by conditioner. I also always follow up with a leave-in spray-on conditioner.

I use the following products:
1) Chris Christensen
2) Plush Puppy
3) Vellus
4) Pure Paws
5) Biolage
6) Pantene

Good Luck!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I also use a product by E-Groom called Ultra Rich Leave in Conditoner. I don't use after every shampoo. It does says that it is "formulated to be mat preventing. Excellent for demating on dogs prior to washing." I do know that a little goes a long way. Will proberly start using on Lacey's tail where her long hair on her tail is getting tangle with the short hair on her body. Can't wait for the hair to grow out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

To add to Charmaine's list, I also like Coat Handler and Crown Royal.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use Bless The Beast detangling shampoo and Bless The Beast conditioner. I really like it and will stick to that until I use it up, then I will try something else just to have something to compare it with.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I always have used the Pet Silk...But just got the Bless The Beasts and have given one bath.So far I love it.Much better than the Pet Silk..I like the way it feels and the way their hair looks !


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My favorite is still Pantene moisturizing shampoo (green on bottle) mixed with a little Mane & Tail conditioner. (I keep it in an applicator bottle from Sally's). It makes Lady's coat mat free and really silky.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been reading the post...isn't is so hard to ask for what is a good shampoo. We all have different answers! LOL. Oh well, I wish there was one perfect shampoo and conditioner but it is just like what we use on our hair. I like Paul Mitchell the best on my hair but I know many people who hate it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

For Matts I use Bless the Beast . It prevents and removes
for urine stains suggested by LadyMom, I now use Proline... it is great.
It is also good for Whiting shampoo.


----------



## babylon5 (Mar 2, 2006)

> I have been reading the post...isn't is so hard to ask for what is a good shampoo. We all have different answers! LOL. Oh well, I wish there was one perfect shampoo and conditioner but it is just like what we use on our hair. I like Paul Mitchell the best on my hair but I know many people who hate it.[/B]


Laceys mom: Thank you for the website as well as the shampoos and conditioners that you use. My wife and I were looking for one that comes in a containers that appear on this site.

And to all, thank you for responding to Puppylucy's post with the products that you use for it help me on what products do most maltese owners use for their "loved" ones.

Regards,


Babylon5


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am ordering EQyss products, I will let you know how they are. I have had several groomers tell me how great the products are, so I am giving them a try


----------



## corisu (Jan 18, 2006)

I used the Lambert's Snowy White shampoo for whitening and CC Day to Day Shampoo. The Lambert Shampoo does a pretty good job with the whitening but is hard to lather. I just ordered CC White on White and will try that soon. The Day the Day Moistrurizing shampoo is great. It doesn't dry out the skin and definitely helps with the dematting. The Day to Day Conditioner is good too, but is hard to wash off!. It does a good job on my yorkie (probably different hair texture) but takes forever to rinse out on the maltese. I try to brush Yoshi everyday to avoid matts so I don't have a major problem with them other than around the legs and neck. However, I noticed that after using the day to day shampoo, it leaves his hair so soft and easy to manage. I was considering the Bless the Beast detangling shampoo, but no use spending extra money on something that will do what I want it to do. Besides, I like how the day to day shampoo does not weigh down the hair. 

Mary


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Coat Handler works the best for us, then Chris Christason(sp?) and also Bless the Beast.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I am ordering EQyss products, I will let you know how they are. I have had several groomers tell me how great the products are, so I am giving them a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, the EQyss products came on Monday and we used them yesterday. I have to say I am very happy with the way they worked. Indy's hair is very soft and it was easy to comb/brush out after the bath. He is fluffy and soft







I am not crazy about the smell of the products though. Now that is a personal taste kind of thing and others may love the smell, so I wouldn't avoid buying because of it. I am really very happy with the results of the shampoo and conditioner







They are gentle on the skin and hair, they leave them very soft and fluffy and Indy is also nice and white







I give the products a


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160349
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have stopped using hair products on me not for performance but b/c they were stinky! And these are the reasons I give my hairdresser-she is ready to bop me over the head cause i got back to cheapy good smelling shampoo after all her recommendations.







Smell is important!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=165727
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I am not the only one







I love it when I give Indy a hug and his hair smells really good







I feel the same way about how my hair smells, it doesn't matter how good the product is if I don't like the smell







The EQyss isn't horrible, just not wonderful, if you know what I mean. I don't hate the smell, but it doesn't make me go" wow" that smells great







So I will use it sometimes, but not every week.


----------

